# Parenthesis Whale of a Fuzz



## desmondtencents (Feb 10, 2021)

Built this one a couple of weeks ago as a custom request. The basic idea for the graphics were from the customer, I put this together and got his seal of approval.
I had already laid out the control labels before even considering the clipping diode arrangement so I just moved a few things around to match the labeling. Ended up going with Germanium along with Silicon or LED instead of symmetric/asymmetric. Also used BAT46 diodes in the octave section instead of Germanium as I figured the bias voltage was more important than any "mojo" from using Germanium here. It's also important to make sure those diodes are as closely matched as possible for the best octave effect and Germanium bits sway a lot with temperature variation.
The enclosure was UV printed on an ivory enclosure from Tayda.


----------



## Dreamlands (Feb 10, 2021)

Love the flying whale.  Is that a nod to Gojira?


----------



## twebb6778 (Feb 10, 2021)

Looks fantastic! Is that the Tayda UV printing?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 10, 2021)

Beautiful!  Smart move with the diodes.


----------



## desmondtencents (Feb 10, 2021)

twebb6778 said:


> Looks fantastic! Is that the Tayda UV printing?


Yup, Tayda printing.


----------



## twebb6778 (Feb 10, 2021)

Super tidy, gotta be happy with that.


----------



## desmondtencents (Feb 11, 2021)

Dreamlands said:


> Love the flying whale.  Is that a nod to Gojira?


Not sure. I know the guy who I built it for really likes whales. He even had a version of this graphic as his profile picture on facebook.


----------



## Dreamlands (Feb 11, 2021)

Looking again, I also really like the knob choices here.   

The black knobs hide the dominant "V" shape of the layout. 
Instead, we have a subtly framed diamond pattern of silver points. 
Very appealing.


----------



## jnash85 (Mar 30, 2021)

I am getting ready to build this. It you use a toggle switch do you not lose one of the clipping options? If so, which one do you lose?


----------



## r.callison (Mar 30, 2021)

Dreamlands said:


> Looking again, I also really like the knob choices here.
> 
> The black knobs hide the dominant "V" shape of the layout.
> Instead, we have a subtly framed diamond pattern of silver points.
> Very appealing.


Agreed, really highlights the different functions of the pedal


----------



## desmondtencents (Apr 1, 2021)

jnash85 said:


> I am getting ready to build this. It you use a toggle switch do you not lose one of the clipping options? If so, which one do you lose?


Yes you do lose one of the clipping options. I think it's laid out so you would lose the Ge diode pair.......
But you can put the diodes in whatever place you want on the board. So technically you could still have whatever clipping diode options you want, just not as many.


----------



## jnash85 (May 11, 2021)

Completed the build today. I have not boxed it up yet, but I did try it out. Sounds amazing. However, I notice a moderate volume drop when I change to symm clipping. And a larger volume drop when I go to GE. Is this normal?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 11, 2021)

Yes.


----------



## jnash85 (May 12, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Yes.


Thanks. I found some clips online where it did seem like there was a volume drop, although I felt like mine had a larger drop. I will try and box it up today. Honestly, the OP amp sounded so good I doubt I will ever change it. But it would still bother me if I knew that there was something wrong somewhere...


----------



## Feral Feline (May 12, 2021)

Looks great!

I'm a big fan of subbing Schottky diodes for Ge. I've got enough instability in my life without adding germania to it.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 12, 2021)

jnash85 said:


> Thanks. I found some clips online where it did seem like there was a volume drop, although I felt like mine had a larger drop. I will try and box it up today. Honestly, the OP amp sounded so good I doubt I will ever change it. But it would still bother me if I knew that there was something wrong somewhere...


Volume is very subjective and videos can be misleading.  You don't know how much processing was applied to the sound during the encoding process.


----------

